

What is payondelivery? - gamebak
http://blog.payondelivery.com/

======
bemmu
What if I sell an expensive product, such as a smartphone. It arrives, but
then out of the blue the buyer says it is not what they ordered. They return
the product and provide proof that they mailed the replacement. All good?

When the merchant receives the replacement, they find that the return box just
contains a brick, or something less obvious, such as a broken phone. Now the
customer has not paid yet, but they have your merchandise.

How would you be protected in that case?

Currently the seller is protected, because they can defer issuing the refund
until after verifying that the returned product is what it should be.

~~~
PJAX
hey bemmu, here's the Payondelivery return process: The buyer has to return
the package 'as is' through their Payondelivery account, they print a return
label on their Payondelivery account and ship it back to the seller (hence no
need to provide proof of return). When the seller receives the package and
it's a brick, they raise a dispute with Payondelivery (seller has 24 hours to
do this). Because we have shipment data on both the outgoing and return
package we can quickly decipher if something else was shipped in the return
package to the seller. Once this process is concluded and we determine the
seller's original product was not returned, seller gets paid.

